# Mallard hybrid ?



## BigMac (Feb 12, 2012)

This guy came into the spread today. I was thinking that is was Mallard crossed with a tame duck? But I have a Friend that saw the photos from an email & thought it may be full Mallard with a leucistic condition. After researching leucism I think it could be.

Either way it is kinda cool so I think I will be taking it to Tex to mount up for me. What kind of poses do you guys think will look good?


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

PARK DUCK!!!!
mallard cross with farm duck!!!!


----------



## Dave B (Oct 1, 2007)

There is not a single thing about that bird that looks luecistic. Sure you did research on the subject?


----------



## BigMac (Feb 12, 2012)

Dave B said:


> There is not a single thing about that bird that looks luecistic. Sure you did research on the subject?


I absolutely did the research!!! I did not say it was or was not luecistic! I had never heard of the condition until a friend told me about it. I did a google search on a luecistic Mallard & several photos came up with several looking almost identical. That is why I said that I think it MAYBE luecistic.


----------



## Mud (Oct 28, 2011)

Would not matter to me I think it looks great I'd mount it nice job


----------



## Kingpennington (Aug 14, 2012)

Mud said:


> Would not matter to me I think it looks great I'd mount it nice job


amen


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

That is a "Bibbed Domestic Mallard." It's what happens when a wild mallard breeds usually with a Pekin duck. Neat birds. Not spotted too often in the wild. If it was flying and you shot it at a refuge or a flock of ducks, then I'd say that's pretty neat. If you ground pounded it because it wouldn't fly, then it's not that cool haha.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

There you go. This one was in Colorado. The white on it is from the Pekin duck. They are never the same or symetrical.


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

The smile on your face says it all. The great thing about mounted birds is that they become great conversation pieces and hold great memories afield. If you feel so inclined put it on the wall. You asked about a pose. I'd say sitting or standing! Something that displays the oddity of the green and white head.


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

Occasionally we see a park duck flying in amongst a flock of mallards, We ALWAYS try and shoot the park duck because it is really cool and a great conversation piece. Congrats on the weird duck!
R


----------



## muledeer#1 (Dec 2, 2008)

Here's a leuistic mallard


----------



## Fin-S-Fish (Nov 5, 2007)

That is a park duck for sure and likely no wild mallard genes at all. Looks like a black bibbed swedish breed of duck crossed with a german line with a brown dilution gene mixed in. Saw tons of these ducklings sold at IFA this spring LOL. Seen many of them flying into wild areas nowhere near a park so they must have a good foraging gene to survive away from the bread handouts hahaha.


----------



## BigMac (Feb 12, 2012)

Fin-S-Fish said:


> That is a park duck for sure and likely no wild mallard genes at all. Looks like a black bibbed swedish breed of duck crossed with a german line with a brown dilution gene mixed in. Saw tons of these ducklings sold at IFA this spring LOL. Seen many of them flying into wild areas nowhere near a park so they must have a good foraging gene to survive away from the bread handouts hahaha.


Very well could be. I have had lots of people tell me a bunch of different things. My first guess was it was crossed with a farm duck. Who knows. All I know is it is kinda cool to me. It did come into the deeks with a flock of mallards.


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Ducks a stud bro, whatever that is I'd have it on the wall for sure!!


----------



## Decoying Destroyer99 (Jan 21, 2013)

WOW thats way cool congrats!!


----------



## M Gayler (Oct 3, 2010)

That's a mallard crossed with a Speckelbelly goose! You should see them breed!!! Poor little hen!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

that going to be a pretty cool mount.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I don't care what anyone says, I think it's a cool duck and you should mount it! :mrgreen:


----------



## BigMac (Feb 12, 2012)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> I don't care what anyone says, I think it's a cool duck and you should mount it! :mrgreen:


It's still in the frezzer Tex. I do need to get it down to you. I think I have found a pose or two that I like. I will give you a call soon. The wife is got to be getting tired of it taking up frezzer space!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

BigMac said:


> TEX-O-BOB said:
> 
> 
> > I don't care what anyone says, I think it's a cool duck and you should mount it! :mrgreen:
> ...


Cool. If it's in the freezer above your fridge, don't leave it there too long. It will freezer burn VERY fast.


----------



## Mallardhead12 (Oct 17, 2011)

I would love to see a landing pose like this!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

that would be a cool mount.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Mallardhead12 said:


> I would love to see a landing pose like this!


Is that your big greenhead mallardhead12? If so, who mounted it?


----------



## Mallardhead12 (Oct 17, 2011)

This is not mine, rather a buddy of mine's. I will have to ask him later who mounted it.


----------



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

This is where I wish I had a pic of my landing mallard... Makes the one above look like a friggin' JOKE!


----------

